# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  War and Peace map

## timallen

A couple of months ago I got a new game called "War and Peace" by worthington Games.  It is a nice simple Risk-like game with kool plastic ships, soldiers, and Cavalry, but the map...well, suffice to say I Hated it.  To me it looks waaay to dark and over saturated.  This is a small image of it from the company website.

----------


## timallen

So, I decided to re-draw it and make it into something I would like.  I have been working on it, off and on, for some time and right now I am about 95% done.  I made it larger, with (what I think is) a more period feel and a much lighter hand on the colours.  I also replaced the generic numbering system on the original map with province and territory names off of another game map I have (called Age of Napoleon).  I missed filling in the name for Finland, and I need to change some of the flags, which I have been told are not quite right for the time period.  Oh, and I also need to double check the spellings on the provinces.  I know for a fact some of them have accents I will have to put in.  Once I do that I will see about printing it out.

----------


## RjBeals

awesome work! I love to see a good map for a risk style board game  :Smile:

----------


## Sokail

I like this a lot. Simple and neat! Forgive me if I'm wrong, I don't know much about the period this game is supposed to deal with, but I noticed there is no Kiev in Russia... Wasn't Kiev always something like a power center in European history (after it's establishment, that is)?

----------


## amberroberts09

Awesome...

----------


## Jacktannery

Beautiful. There seems to be a typo for Ireland, assuming you are trying to spell it in the 'local' language.

----------


## timallen

Thanks.  I still have to fix that and a few other typos I found after I did a test-printing.  I couldnt resist setting up the game on the test map- it looks pretty good!  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Your map is lovely, and a tremendous improvement over the commercial one.  You ought to send the game company a pic of this, who knows, they may wish to commission you for future work.

Cheers, 
-Arsheesh

----------


## jtougas

That is great !! I'm not much of a board gamer but I love these style of maps !!  :Smile:  have some rep for a great job !!

----------


## timallen

Thanks all. The truth is I'm already swamped with Photoshop work from two board-game companies (Victory Point Games and High Flying Dice Games), so I don't really Want more.  It takes up almost all my free time at home as it is, and its a good thing I like messing about in Photoshop and just consider this a hobby, because what they pay me wouldn't feed a hamster.  :Smile:

----------


## Vancano

> Your map is lovely, and a tremendous improvement over the commercial one.  You ought to send the game company a pic of this, who knows, they may wish to commission you for future work.
> 
> Cheers, 
> -Arsheesh


Got to say I agree with Arsheesh on this one. Your map is definitely an improvement on the commercial one.

----------


## Capt_Crob

Hi Timallen
I know its is a while ago since you posted this awsome map - is it possible to get the finished map, in a resolution for printing (app 50x70cm).
I am new in this community, and therefore can not contact you directly, yet  :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Really nice! and a huge improvement from the original version!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## timallen

I must admit I kind of abandoned this project when it was about 99% done.  I will see about trying to get it completed and ready for printing over the weekend.

----------


## Capt_Crob

Great news  and Think you very much

----------


## Capt_Crob

Hi Timalien
Any news from the project?  I am so much looking forward to play on your improved map. Me and my gaming group is expecting a much better gaming experience with this awesome map

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

Great!
It seems the font look a little 'medieval', not napoleonic ;-)
the russian flag is not correct - this one is commercial flag, not state
prussian is too not correct, this one is later

----------


## Capt_Crob

Any news / progress one the map? Still looking forward to seeing it - by the way, I like your fonts and flags  :Smile:

----------


## Hrolfgord

Big fan of war and peace, your version of the map is beautiful!! Makes me want to remaster it myself

----------


## whisper_my_name

> Got to say I agree with Arsheesh on this one. Your map is definitely an improvement on the commercial one.


I third (?) this. Your colors and style are so much better than the og. Nice work. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Cadastre

This is a fine reworking. Softer tones. Easier on the eye and better detail.

----------


## Pomb

What a difference, it's a great improvement! You should approach them with the maps face lift and see if there's any business to be had there! The result is great, nicely done timallen.

----------


## Capt_Crob

Bump - any news on this one timallen? I really hope, cross my fingers  :Smile:  
- already the map in the current state definitly impoves the gaming experiance - Thanks!

----------

